# [OT]Hackmeeting 2004/2005

## d3fr4g

Quest'anno l'hackmeeting si terrà nella mia città, Genova!

Quanti di noi parteciperanno? Io vado venerdì, sabato e domenica.

Sarebbe bello vedere un sacco di portatili con gentoo...!

----------

## micron

Io penso d'andarci un giorno o due, un portatile con gentoo è assicurato  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma quando e'?

----------

## micron

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma quando e'?

 

Per tutte le info c'è il sito ufficiale:

www.hackmeeting.org

----------

## Yoghi

forse ci vengo un giorno, di piu nn posso! 

se vengo portatile gentoo garantito   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *micron wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Ma quando e'? 
> 
> Per tutte le info c'è il sito ufficiale:
> 
> www.hackmeeting.org

 

Impossibile troppo presto.

@Yoghi: benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d3fr4g

Bene!

Piu' siamo meglio e'!

Io porto un ibook verde ghiaccio con tux sulla mela (moddato da me) ma penso sara' difficile trovarci....il Buridda credo sia quasi 6000 mq e ci sara' parecchia gente!

----------

## micron

Pure io sarò munito di ibook, però è un G4 ultimo modello.

Vi farò sapere i giorni in cui andrò  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Salve, io vedo se riesco a rubare la domenica allo studio, pero e' proprio nel bel mezzo della sessione di esami  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Come tutti gli anni dovrei esserci, noi di Sideralis veniamo solo con macchine gentoo  :Smile: 

Se tutto va bene siamo almeno io koma e mio fratello

Ciao!

----------

## whyx

Io verro' con il freaknet di Catania e steremo li' tutti e 3 giorni dal 2 al 4 compreso.

Laptops con Gentoo assicurati!

----------

## [m0nt0]

io penso di esserci sabato con portatile gentoo ovviamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naspe

Fico! Vengo anche io raga munito di notebook Gentoo  :Smile: 

Tral'altro pensandoci bene anche io sono di Genova  :Smile:  quindi mi sparero sicuramente sabato e domenica visto che venerdi lavoro... ma magari riesco anche venerdi  :Smile: 

Ma ci diamo una specie di appuntamento?

----------

## micron

Nessuno sa di preciso le date dei vari seminari?

La ml del hackmeeting mi pare giù...  :Mad: 

----------

## alexerre

dovrei esserci anche io venerdi', con laptop gentoo a seguito  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Forse vengo anche io,credo venerdi..ma senza portatile però  :Sad: 

----------

## shanghai

Io spero di poterci venire... quello è periodo di esami anche per me: poco prima o poco dopo... naturalmente se sono poco prima vengo anch'io!  :Smile: 

Solo che ci parto da Roma... eventualmente poi ci organizziamo e shariamo macchina/viaggio   :Cool: 

---EDIT----

Se l'acer non mi restituisce il portatile per tempo (  :Rolling Eyes:  si è rotto... potrei aggiungere che non volevo un'acer, poi 'ste cose succedono sempre nel momento sbagliato...) mi toccherà portarmi il pc desktop ghghghgh  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Vai tranquillo ho fatto 3 hackit per ora e questo e' il primo in cui verro' col portatile, se vieni in macchina alla fine e' tranquillo il desktop, se vieni col treno ti consiglio di smontare il case e portarti via solo le schede e rimontarlo li (operazione tipica dell'uomo hackittonzolo in viaggio)

----------

## d3fr4g

 *micron wrote:*   

> Nessuno sa di preciso le date dei vari seminari?
> 
> La ml del hackmeeting mi pare giù... 

 

No, e la cosa mi infastidisce abbastanza! Dato che alcuni mi sembrano effettivamente un po' troppo "di base" sarebbe bello sapere gli orari...non vorrei seguirli tutti!

----------

## Yoghi

1) qualcuno sa bene le date dei workshop?^^

2) qualcuno parte da bo?

----------

## iridium103

uff, proprio il 2/3/4 compreso?.. uffi io pensavo di andare a genova per pasqua  vabbeh  :Crying or Very sad:   ..sara' per il prossimo anno  :Smile: 

----------

## micron

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> 1) qualcuno sa bene le date dei workshop?^^
> 
> 

 

Sto cercando di informarmi, quando saprò qualcosa vi farò sapere.

Se qualcuno le sa già le comunichi pure...  :Wink: 

----------

## micron

Si tratta di un orario provvisorio, però è sempre meglio di niente  :Wink: 

http://www.hackmeeting.org/workshops/CalendarioHackit04.html

----------

## d3fr4g

 *micron wrote:*   

> Si tratta di un orario provvisorio, però è sempre meglio di niente 
> 
> 

 

Grazie 1000!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Io spero di poterci venire... quello è periodo di esami anche per me: poco prima o poco dopo... naturalmente se sono poco prima vengo anch'io! 
> 
> Solo che ci parto da Roma... eventualmente poi ci organizziamo e shariamo macchina/viaggio  
> 
> ---EDIT----
> ...

 

Se e' un serie 1600..e' stata riconosciuta UFFICIALMENTE difettosa 3 giorni fa, e te lo sostituiscono con un centrino. vai in un acerpoint  :Smile: 

Cmq se parti da roma fammi sapere, magari ci organizziamo.

----------

## Yoghi

Scusate ma dove si dorme? 

(scusate ho posto male la domanda)

si dorme?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Spiego se nn trovo nessuno con cui venire da Bo pensavo di venire in treno: solo che per il ritorno il primo treno è alle 6:00... dalle 2 alle 6 che fo? 

(si accettano suggerimenti)

----------

## b10m

Ciao a tutti,

io penso di andare sabato e domenica, dormendo a Genova. Per il momento della mia zona (Monza) siamo in 2. Se qualcuno volesse aggregarsi mi puo' contattare in PM.

Byez

----------

## Snappy

anche io vorrei venire...ma conviene il tower???

----------

## b10m

 *Snappy wrote:*   

> anche io vorrei venire...ma conviene il tower???

 

Penso che fosse una battuta...

----------

## JokerMaN

io ci sono quasi sicuramente, almeno il 3 e il 4... purtroppo quel tronco del mio laptop funziona un pò a random, quindi spero di riuscire a portarlo. 

io vengo da ravenna, treno sicuramente... se qualcuno vuole unirsi, magari PM o similar. ehm.. piccolo dettaglio: per me il biglietto è un optional.

----------

## koma

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Scusate ma dove si dorme? 
> 
> (scusate ho posto male la domanda)
> 
> si dorme?  
> ...

 L'hanno passato ho fatto 3 giorni di after ma st'anno conto di dormire un po' magari per terra con sacco a apelo cmq ti danno degli stanzoni con prese di rete e di corrente.. punto poi ti accampi  :Very Happy: 

IO VENGO COL TOWER

Tower koma; caratteristiche:

Vu-meter stereo sul frontale

Accendi-sigari

Dysplay lcd retroilluminato

Lazer leds blu

Piedini in acciaio inox

LAterale con pleaxyglass

Laterale dx con dipinto a mano

----------

## Snappy

Anchio mi accamperò abbracciando il mio tower...scheletro chiaramente... :Wink: 

----------

## d3fr4g

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Scusate ma dove si dorme? 
> 
> (scusate ho posto male la domanda)
> 
> si dorme?  
> ...

 

Considera che conferenze e proiezioni varie terminano alle 2 di notte per riprendere alle 9 del mattino successivo.....le ore nel mezzo si spera di riuscire a dormire abbracciati al portatile!

Ciao!

----------

## koma

/me che nn partecipa mai alle conferenze e preferisce scherzare ocn gli amici nello stanzone fumando ridendo e sklerando  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rota

http://www.hackmeeting.org

chi viene?????

EDIT gutter: Si riferisce all'hackmeeting del 2005

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge del thread di rota con questo.

----------

## koma

c'è anche il mio topic sull'hackmeet

----------

## gutter

 *koma wrote:*   

> c'è anche il mio topic sull'hackmeet

 

Cioè? Oltre a questo?

Edit: ho modificato il titolo del thread.

----------

## federico

 *b10m wrote:*   

>  *Snappy wrote:*   anche io vorrei venire...ma conviene il tower??? 
> 
> Penso che fosse una battuta...

 

Ho fatto parecchi hanni di hackit con tower e monitor 15/17 pollici dietro. Non tutti possono permettersi un portatile o due pc... Se hai solo quello, vieni con quello. Ti assicuro che non sarai l'unico, c'e' tantissima gente che viene coi fissi, tower e qualche volta ho visto pure armadi rack e scaldabrioscine.

----------

## federico

 *Yoghi wrote:*   

> Scusate ma dove si dorme?

 

Sacco a pelo, in tenda o per terra, se butta bene in giardino (se c'e')

----------

## federico

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> io penso di andare sabato e domenica, dormendo a Genova. Per il momento della mia zona (Monza) siamo in 2. Se qualcuno volesse aggregarsi mi puo' contattare in PM.

 

Scusa ma da Monza a Napoli passi per genova?! Te lo domando perche' ho ancora molti moltissimi problemi per la partenza e non so cosa fare, e sono di Milano

Milano-Rozzano via NY ? ..

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tower koma; caratteristiche:
> 
> Vu-meter stereo sul frontale
> ...

 

ANVEDI CHE TRUZZO!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ANVEDI CHE TRUZZO! 

 

Bisogna dire che l'accendisigari e' stato molto utile pero'  :Smile: 

Non di meno non bisogna dimenticare il porta incenso sul tower koma  :Smile: 

Ho una scansione dai giornali dell'epoca... anzi un paio dove ci sei tu  :Smile: 

In questa in primo piano, orgoglioso e trionfante potete vedere koma:

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/hackit_1.jpg

In quest'altra, in secondo piano col cappellino Sideralis, mio fratello riquito

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/hackit_2.jpg

Fonte: La Repubblica

C'e' il trucco pero'... ogni anno che siamo stati abbiamo fatto i buffoni + degli altri e siamo sempre riusciti a farci intervistare in qualche modo  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

